# Center channel suggestions - Bozak mains



## EWizard (Dec 27, 2012)

New forum member here in Austin, Texas.
I recently acquired a perfect set of Bozak Concerto Grosso L/R speakers that I am going to use for my main speakers in a 7.1 configuration.

I realize that most people say that you should always have the same speaker for the center as you do for the mains, but needless to say the Concerto Grosso's are HUGE, so it ain't happening.

I want to put in a center channel instead of going 'phantom' because of volume level. In order to have dialog loud enough, the L/R speakers are louder than I would like.

Can anyone suggest a center channel speaker that would go well with my Bozaks?
It's got to be Wife approved as well (doh!).

Thanks.


----------



## EWizard (Dec 27, 2012)

photo of current setup:
Sorry for the bad photo.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Have you thought about trying to add another and use that as your center channel? I did a quick google search and it appears others have tried looking for a dedicated center channel for those beasts also. What kind of tweeter do those concerto's have?


----------



## EWizard (Dec 27, 2012)

Unfortunately I think finding another speaker in the same finish would be next to impossible. Maybe not.
Each cabinet has (2) 12" woofers, (1) 6" midrange, and (4) 2" tweeters.
Big mellow sound from these bad boys.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

If you're unable to procure another then I would suggest trying different center channels until you find one that blends decently.


----------



## EWizard (Dec 27, 2012)

Yeah, that's where I'm at right now.
In the photo is a tiny Klipsch. I recently tried a B&W 685 but that one didn't work out too well.
Have you heard any of the Klipsch reference center channels?


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I have a Klipsch Reference rc-62 II and while I love it I'm not sure how horn loaded tweeters would blend with yours. I'm assuming your Concerto's have dome tweeters and if so I would start checking centers that also have dome tweeters. I would also venture a guess that you're going to want to use a rather large center with those beasts.


----------



## EWizard (Dec 27, 2012)

Tweeters:


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

What kind of budget are you allocating for the center channel?


----------



## EWizard (Dec 27, 2012)

I am trying to stay around $500 if at all possible.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

If you're ever down San Antonio way, I have a Definitive Technology ProCenter C2 you can try. It is a large center that I'm no longer using. It is just sitting here.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

That's a nice budget for a center channel. It's really hard to guess what would match with your Concerto's. Maybe something like EMP Tek E56 Ci or Polk Audio CSI A6. I know EMP Tek has a 30 day return policy and I'm sure the Polk Audio has the same. Just throwing darts in the dark here.


----------



## EWizard (Dec 27, 2012)

Hmm. Interesting.
Never heard of EMP before. The CC that you mentioned is $450, so that definitely falls within the budget.
Do you have any experience with this particular one?


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

No, I don't but I can tell you the EMP Teks are pretty highly thought of.


----------

